# GEAR REVIEW (mini) - Jansport Goshawk 40 internal frame daypack



## smitty77 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Item and Brand Name:*  Jansport Goshawk 40

*Date Purchased:* 6/17/2005

*Retail Outlet:* Campmor.com

*Purchase Price:* $49.97   8) 

*MSRP:* $90.00

*Description of item:* I broke down and bought it, sight unseen from Campmor.  I don't usually do this, but at $49.97 for an internal frame pack that holds 2450 cu. in., the price was hard to beat.  I haven't yet hiked with it, but it seems to fit me well and has oodles of room for any type of gear.  It has two pockets on the side for water bottles, slots for skis, and loops for ski poles.  It has several compression straps, and a sleeve/port for a hydration bladder.  The dark gray on light gray is kind of drab, but it shouldn't show the dirt too bad.    

I don't know how much longer it will be on sale. It seems like they've had it marked down for 6 months now.  I plan to hike with it this weekend so I'll post an addendum early next week.

*Overall Rating (1-5 with 1 being "horrible" and 5 being "outstanding"):* 4 (Seems great, though not yet used.)

*Would you recommend the item?* So far, yes.

*Internet link :* Jansport Goshawk 40


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 23, 2005)

I have owned two Jansport bags and love them.  I currently have a Jansport Rucksack going on ten years old...still in great shape.  Of course this was when Jansport manufactured in the United States...

Haven't looked at their products lately, but would definately recommend them.  Nothing 'entry level' about the quality or features.


----------



## pizza (Jun 23, 2005)

The thing I have noticed about Jansport packs is that they tend to be feature-heavy - and that means weight-heavy. I just went to Campmor's site and noticed they have a couple of ultralight packs now - they didn't used to have that. But their mainstream packs are as heavy as ever for their capacity.

Jansport definitely has an image problem. They're generally seen as the kind of pack you'd buy your kid to use as a bookbag, but not as a serious backcountry multi-day backpack. That line has been dominated by the likes of Mountainsmith, Gregory, Lowe-Alpine, and Arcteryx - and people still pay a premium for them.

Are Jansport packs any good? Apparently, but if you're looking for a lightweight backpack, and, by the way, everyone should be looking for a lightweight pack, Jansport doesn't offer much. And maybe that's consistent with their plan - to create an affordable line of packs for people who are not serious enough to buy a Lowe-Alpine - and therefore not experienced enough to understand the value of a low pack weight. That was always my impression, anyway. I'd like to go take a look at the ultralights anyway though. The only thing better than saving a few bucks is saving a few ounces.


----------



## smitty77 (Jun 24, 2005)

pizza said:
			
		

> Are Jansport packs any good? Apparently, but if you're looking for a lightweight backpack, and, by the way, everyone should be looking for a lightweight pack, Jansport doesn't offer much. And maybe that's consistent with their plan - to create an affordable line of packs for people who are not serious enough to buy a Lowe-Alpine - and therefore not experienced enough to understand the value of a low pack weight. That was always my impression, anyway. I'd like to go take a look at the ultralights anyway though. The only thing better than saving a few bucks is saving a few ounces.


Some quick research yields the following:
Jansport Goshawk 40:  3 lbs 5 oz, $49.97
Kelty Redwing 2400:  3 lbs 1 oz, $69.97
Lowe Alpine Storm 35:  3.41 lbs, $99 (only 2100 cu.in.)
EMS Summit TL:  4lbs 10oz, $109 (bigger @ 2860 cu.in)
Marmot Vapor 35:  3lbs 4oz, $179
Arc'Teryx Needle 45:  3lbs 8oz, $225 (bigger @ 2700 cu.in)
Osprey Eclipse 42:  4lbs, 5oz, $139
Gregory Z:  3lbs 1 oz, $159
Gregory G:  2 lbs 9 oz, $139
GoLite Continuum:  2lbs 4oz, $160

Looks like Jansport keeps with some pretty well respected company in the weight department.  Granted the GoLite and the Gregory are the ultralight kings, but the fact that only the Kelty and Marmot were a smidge lighter (and all the rest heavier) suprised me.  Just goes to show what some companies deem "lightweight packs".  Personally, I figure spending an extra hundred bucks to save a half pound on my pack is a waste when the guy carrying it (me) is 10 lbs overweight.

Keep in mind the following:  The sample set was quickly researched; these are weights published on sites like REI, campmor, EMS, and sierra trading post; I'm limiting the discussion to small "day-and-a-half" packs with an internal frame and in the range of 2400 cu.in.  My argument may be completely blown apart when comparing larger packs.

Just my $0.02
Now go take a hike!    8)  
Smitty


----------



## Greg (Jun 24, 2005)

pizza said:
			
		

> Jansport definitely has an image problem. They're generally seen as the kind of pack you'd buy your kid to use as a bookbag, but not as a serious backcountry multi-day backpack.


Disagreed. I used an external frame D2 for many years, but things maybe have changed since the time I bought it (probably ~14 years ago). I think they offer a solid product for the price.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 24, 2005)

Yes, my Jansport packs were not heavy but they were not light...guess it depends on your definition of 'heavy' and 'super light'.  

They are durable.


----------



## smitty77 (Jun 27, 2005)

smitty77 said:
			
		

> Now go take a hike!    8)


Well, I tried to hike this weekend, but we didn't get too far.  On Saturday I tried out the new pack and a new set of trails in the Harvard Forest in Petersham, MA.  I didn't dare hike too far with the dog due to the heat (80 deg and rising at 8 am), so the evaluation was only for 2.5 miles, but I will say it performed up to expectations.

My main motive for buying the pack was for the Flags on the 48 event this year.  I used a smaller daypack last year on Madison, and it was absolutely bursting at the zippers and was a little uncomfortable with so much gear stuffed into it.  To test the new pack, I crammed tons of extra chothes and gear into the pack to simulate the type of gear I would need for a long day in the Prezzies, and I still had room to spare.  I stopped short of packing my winter fleece bottoms and my heavy coat, but there was plenty of room to do so.

The pack fit me very well, hugging me in all of the right places.  The hip belt hit me perfectly and the curved shoulder straps felt like they were custom made for me.  I even found it to be comfortable while jogging a half mile of trail back to the truck - no swaying or bouncing.

This pack was a real bargain to begin with, and after Saturday I *know* I got a deal.

Smitty


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 27, 2005)

All that matters is that you are happy :wink:  The same goes for skis...doesn't matter what color or brand they are, it's all about if you're having fun and how well you can use them.


----------

